

Latis – Smart Notifications for Apps - AshMokhberi
http://latis.io

======
AshMokhberi
Hi All, I'm the founder of Latis. I would really appreciate any
feedback/thoughts.

~~~
millisecond
Awesome that you're using Roost! Founder of Roost here, feel free to reach out
if you ever have questions on our side of things.

~~~
AshMokhberi
Thanks I'm glad you like it. I will take you up on that and get you on email.

As you can tell we are adding an intelligence layer above notification
providers. That will certainly help reduce the friction in on-boarding for
co's like roost. Much like Segment.io did for analytics companies.

Having a closer integration with you guys would be a great benefit.

------
azza-bazoo
I love services for app notifications but despair that there are so many --
having a management layer on top of all of them sounds awesome!

~~~
jsgyfc
Our thoughts too! Thanks. :)

------
zeroandone
Looks great and solves a real problem with mobile notifications

~~~
jsgyfc
Thanks!

